# Team Maryland battles the monsters of the Floridea Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 1 of 2
Today is a very special occasion for the Florida Fisherman ll. We in the Sunshine State are honored to welcome Team Maryland from the Chesapeake Bay State. Can these Northerners actually hold up to the monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds? After all, they have never battled anything like Mister Amber Jack. Only one way to find out, let's go see. 
John's Pass Bridge open wide, we are out of here:

Look at that white sandy beach. Water sports are a year around activity in the Sunshine State:

Let's troll for mackerel on the way out:

Will & Joe tell us how to do it:

You haven't lived until you have tried a Tammy cheese meat ball sub:

Joe, let's get that mackerel:


Sun-down! Let's hit the bunks. It's 100 miles to the Florida Middle Grounds. We have a battle ahead of us. To even have a chance we must be well rested:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 2 of 2
Man! That was a short night. Battle stations:
Mister Marc D'Arcangelis, sir you are taking the battle to the American red snapper:

Dannie, what a fight. Now that is a beauty:


Wow!

Gary, try a Tammy special hot off the grill ham & cheese special:

Wow! That Tammy special worked:

Mister Dale Maxwell, have you hooked a fish or a run away freight train. Bob! I really don't know. This thing is strong, really strong! Finally, Dale is more than equal to the task. It's a goliath grouper. Quick! Measure the length, take some samples, vent and return to the water. The Florida Fisherman, in conjunction with the FWC, is doing a detailed on the water study of goliath grouper. Will & Joe, our professional mates, did a fantastic job of venting & forcing the air out of the huge fishes' air bag. In an instant the giant was headed home. 
We owe it to every fish we release to give it the best chance possible:

Captain Hubbard is so proud of Team Maryland. The 'Free State' can be proud of you:


Mister Joe Anderson that's one heck of an American red snapper. Look at that smile on Tammy's face: We are all so proud of our Northern friends. And, guess what, Gary told me that those from Maryland my Maryland like out Southern grits. 

Gary, you can be proud of Mister Joe D'Arcangelis. I know we are.

I just can't let our new friends have all the fun. Will, would you please vent my red snapper? See you in June partner:

Tammy, we have been fighting long and hard. How about a monster breakfast Southern stile? OK! You asked for it:


Back to the great battle. After all, we are from the Chesapeake Bay State, we know how to fish:


Chad Simpson you are an expert:

Gary, you guys are good:

Not only an expert fisherman, but a real gentleman:

Gary, Joe, our professional mate, is so proud to call the people of Maryland friends:

Our American red snapper season starts in June. We would be honored to have the sportsmen/women from the great state of Maryland join us:

Just as the sun decided to dip into the Western horizon the really big boys staged a no holds barred all out attack. The monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds won most of the battles. We managed to win some:






Joe (L) & Will, Florida Fisherman mates, are so proud of Team Maryland:

When you guys get home you will be able to feed the state with fresh caught Florida fish:

And the 'in the money' proud jack-pot winners are:

Maryland has the honor of being one of the wealthiest states in the union. The wealth of friendship, sportsmanship, and good old 'Southern' hospitality you have brought to the Sunshine State, makes us feel just as wealthy. We are honored to call you friends. 
Check out the short video of our trip. (click on the link)




Bob Harbison Florida Native 
Proud member of the Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

